# Time To Go



## Sunsilver

The day I've been dreading has finally come.

Up until now, Star has been doing fairly well. On the 14th, when Eska went to the vet to be spayed, she was most upset that she didn't get to go for a ride in the car. She was still eager to chase balls and squirrels, though she moved like she was drunk due to her weak hind legs. And I was cleaning up a LOT of poop in the house...

Shortly after that, she began to lose her appetite. I'd noticed changes in her eating habits - she would eat a small amount, wander away, then come back 3 or 4 times. Thinking she might be having trouble standing up, I raised the bowl, but that did not help. Then, she began to leave food in her bowl. I was concerned enough that I took her to the vet on Friday, and they did a blood draw, which showed a few values were a bit off, but nothing serious.

On Saturday, I decided to leave her outside while I finished mowing the lawn, which took about 45 minutes. When I came to let her back inside, she needed a lot of help to get up the stairs, and once inside, she wasn't able to walk. I'm thinking she might have tried to get up the stairs while I was mowing, fallen and tweaked her back, or maybe hurt her hind legs. I really don't know. And I'm trying not to feel guilty for leaving her outside. It was a gorgeous day, and not at all hot. And if this hadn't happened on Saturday, it would have been next week, or a month from now. I knew in my heart the end was coming.

So, 10:40 today we have that final appointment. It's been a wonderful 14 1/2 years, Star, ever since I brought you home as a mischievous 12 week old pup. Thank you for all the good times! 😢

My favourite picture of her:


----------



## dogma13

R.I. P. Star.So sorry for your loss Sunsilver, take care.


----------



## Saphire

I’m so sorry for your loss ❤❤❤


----------



## WIBackpacker

I’m so sorry. You did right by her, and I hope all the memories make you smile as time goes on.


----------



## Argos3872

Sunsilver said:


> The day I've been dreading has finally come.
> 
> Up until now, Star has been doing fairly well. On the 14th, when Eska went to the vet to be spayed, she was most upset that she didn't get to go for a ride in the car. She was still eager to chase balls and squirrels, though she moved like she was drunk due to her weak hind legs. And I was cleaning up a LOT of poop in the house...
> 
> Shortly after that, she began to lose her appetite. I'd noticed changes in her eating habits - she would eat a small amount, wander away, then come back 3 or 4 times. Thinking she might be having trouble standing up, I raised the bowl, but that did not help. Then, she began to leave food in her bowl. I was concerned enough that I took her to the vet on Friday, and they did a blood draw, which showed a few values were a bit off, but nothing serious.
> 
> On Saturday, I decided to leave her outside while I finished mowing the lawn, which took about 45 minutes. When I came to let her back inside, she needed a lot of help to get up the stairs, and once inside, she wasn't able to walk. I'm thinking she might have tried to get up the stairs while I was mowing, fallen and tweaked her back, or maybe hurt her hind legs. I really don't know. And I'm trying not to feel guilty for leaving her outside. It was a gorgeous day, and not at all hot. And if this hadn't happened on Saturday, it would have been next week, or a month from now. I knew in my heart the end was coming.
> 
> So, 10:40 today we have that final appointment. It's been a wonderful 14 1/2 years, Star, ever since I brought you home as a mischievous 12 week old pup. Thank you for all the good times! 😢
> 
> My favourite picture of her:


I am so sorry.


----------



## Lexie’s mom

I am so very sorry. How heartbreaking!


----------



## Jenny720

I’m so sorry. Star is on to her next journey and will be forever with you.


----------



## Catrinka

Beautiful Star. I'm so sorry. That last car ride is so very hard.


----------



## Cat Mom Adopts German Boy

Beautiful star. ♥ Fitting name. I'm so sorry to you Sunsilver. Take comfort in knowing how much she was loved. 14 1/2 wonderful years now off to a new adventure.


----------



## brittanyS

It’s so hard to let them go, but it sounds like you’re doing the right thing. Rest easy, Star.


----------



## cagal

I’m so sorry Sunsilver. My thoughts go out to you. Star was well loved.


----------



## Heartandsoul

Star is so beautiful. She has a kind face. I am so sorry this day has come and even when you think you have time to brace yourself for the necessary decision, it is still a shock to our emotions. I remember your previous thread.

take good care of yourself. You gave each other an amazing 14.5 years together.


----------



## wolfy dog

Hard to read. So sorry that you have to say goodbye. Grieve and heal well.


----------



## Sabis mom

I am so sad for you. You gave her a great life. Sending a big hug. Run free Star.


----------



## NadDog24

I’m sorry for your loss. She was so beautiful. May she Rest In Peace


----------



## Hellish

There is never enough time with them. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sunsilver

I was wondeirng what Eska's reaction would be. I had her in her crate, and as soon as I let her out, she did a quick check of the places Star usually lies, then went to the door to the garage, and sniffed and listened. When she still couldn't find her, she whined and gave a little 'woof'. I let her outside so she could see she wasn't out there either.

Star is in the back of my SUV right now, waiting for my tenant to get home so he can carry her to the gravesite. 70 lbs. is too much dog for me to carry.

I will likely give Eska a chance to say 'goodbye'. We will never know how much they understand, but I DO know they are sentient creatures, and one of the biggest regrets in my life was not being given a chance to say goodbye to my father's mother when she died. My parents thought I was too young to understand. 

During their last visit with her in the hospital, my brother got to go in to see her, but I was not allowed to go in. I just remember having to wait in the car, and being bored and lonely. Not the last memory I wanted to have of this wonderful woman... 😢 

But I digress...

The house seems very empty right now, even though I still have a dog and a cat.


----------



## LuvShepherds

I’m so sorry and sad for you, but happy at the long life she had with you, too. This brings back all the memories I have of losing my first German Shepherd, who even resembled your Star.


----------



## WNGD

It's a very sad day but don't grieve too hard as these decisions are better made a day before desperate situations than a day after. They deserve better. RIP Star, healthy once again.


----------



## Dunkirk

I'm so very sorry, we're never ready when it's their time. My deepest sympathy to you, I know how it feels. I wish our intellect and our emotions would align when we lose our wonder, beautiful dogs.


----------



## ksotto333

My heart aches for you. What a beautiful girl. Peace be with you.


----------



## Buckelke

I'm so sorry to hear of your difficult loss. No words...


----------



## Rionel

So sorry to hear about her, Sunsilver.


----------



## NiabiTheGreat

I'm so sorry. She was a beautiful dog. I have no doubt she knew how much she was loved.


----------



## GSDchoice

What a beautiful girl. So sorry that the dreaded day had to come...yet, I guess it inevitably does, and it's always too soon. :-(
Take care...
and I think you're right about giving your other dog "closure", so they can understand where their friend has gone 
(i.e. NOT just out on a long walkabout, but really gone).


----------



## Sunsilver

I let Eska into the SUV, and she had a good sniff of Star's body. I pulled the blanket back, because she was nudging at it with her nose.

When I thought she was done, she didn't want to come out of the vehicle. I had to grab her by the collar and physically pull her out.

Will be interesting to see how she reacts in the coming days. When my cat was run over, my male GSD, Ranger, definitely went into mourning. That's one of the reasons I purchased Star, to give him a companion to play with.


----------



## wolfy dog

Sunsilver said:


> I let Eska into the SUV, and she had a good sniff of Star's body. I pulled the blanket back, because she was nudging at it with her nose.
> 
> When I thought she was done, she didn't want to come out of the vehicle. I had to grab her by the collar and physically pull her out.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how she reacts in the coming days. When my cat was run over, my male GSD, Ranger, definitely went into mourning. That's one of the reasons I purchased Star, to give him a companion to play with g


How wonderful that you allowed Eska to understand the death of her buddy. They do understand. When my top dog died, one of the others tried to jump in his grave to be with him. They both went on an anorexia spree for a few months. I had trouble getting them to eat. It normalized after that.


----------



## Biscuit

My heart aches reading this. I'm sorry.


----------



## Sunsilver

When I let Eska out to pee this morning, I don't think she even went off the back deck. Normally, she'd dash out first, then wait for Star to follow. Now, she just doesn't know what to do!

I'll let her out again after coffee and breakfast, and make sure she gets off the deck to do her business. Need to clean up the yard anyway!


----------



## WNGD

Sunsilver said:


> I let Eska into the SUV, and she had a good sniff of Star's body. I pulled the blanket back, because she was nudging at it with her nose.
> 
> When I thought she was done, she didn't want to come out of the vehicle. I had to grab her by the collar and physically pull her out.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how she reacts in the coming days. When my cat was run over, my male GSD, Ranger, definitely went into mourning. That's one of the reasons I purchased Star, to give him a companion to play with.


This is heart breaking and heart warming at the same time.
Run Star run....


----------



## Lexie’s mom

When Vinnie, the last Shar Pei was PTS and cremated (she was 12+) Fozz, our Border Collie was all alone and she was totally lost. We were making special efforts to entertain her but really only getting Lexie helped. She finally started eating, playing, enjoying walks, even chewing bones... before we got Lexie we had a room floor covered in treats and bones. She would not touch those.
They absolutely know! I hope Eska will get some comfort in your company and get over losing her friend soon.


----------



## Honey Maid

My condolences, it's tough, I know.


----------



## jarn

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Star.


----------



## Jen84

Sorry for your loss @Sunsilver , I know it's never easy.


----------



## Sunsilver

Can't believe Eska's behaviour!! I watched her very closely today when I let her outside after I got up. She did NOT set foot off the back deck!

I just took her outside a few minutes ago, and she eventually followed me off the deck, but I'm still not 100% sure she had a pee, as I was busy picking up dog poop. The last time she was outside yesterday was about 12 hours ago.

Wish I had that sort of bladder control!! 🤣

I think this behaviour very definitely shows she still considered Star to be the top dog, and she was the follower.


----------



## dogfaeries

I’m so so sorry. 
I know when Carly died last year, Scarlet was subdued for a long time. She’s not a subdued kind of dog, so it was noticeable. It may take Eska a bit to get used to her situation without Star.


----------



## Beau's Mom

Oh, so sorry for your loss. She had a joyful life with you (small comfort right now I know). My heart goes out to you.


----------



## just4mom

Sunsilver said:


> The day I've been dreading has finally come.
> 
> Up until now, Star has been doing fairly well. On the 14th, when Eska went to the vet to be spayed, she was most upset that she didn't get to go for a ride in the car. She was still eager to chase balls and squirrels, though she moved like she was drunk due to her weak hind legs. And I was cleaning up a LOT of poop in the house...
> 
> Shortly after that, she began to lose her appetite. I'd noticed changes in her eating habits - she would eat a small amount, wander away, then come back 3 or 4 times. Thinking she might be having trouble standing up, I raised the bowl, but that did not help. Then, she began to leave food in her bowl. I was concerned enough that I took her to the vet on Friday, and they did a blood draw, which showed a few values were a bit off, but nothing serious.
> 
> On Saturday, I decided to leave her outside while I finished mowing the lawn, which took about 45 minutes. When I came to let her back inside, she needed a lot of help to get up the stairs, and once inside, she wasn't able to walk. I'm thinking she might have tried to get up the stairs while I was mowing, fallen and tweaked her back, or maybe hurt her hind legs. I really don't know. And I'm trying not to feel guilty for leaving her outside. It was a gorgeous day, and not at all hot. And if this hadn't happened on Saturday, it would have been next week, or a month from now. I knew in my heart the end was coming.
> 
> So, 10:40 today we have that final appointment. It's been a wonderful 14 1/2 years, Star, ever since I brought you home as a mischievous 12 week old pup. Thank you for all the good times! 😢
> 
> My favourite picture of her:


So sorry for your loss. She’s now with the other great Shepherd Circles my baby I lost 15 years ago and think about every day. I now have a new pup Sakari who is giving me a run for my money. I’m so glad you have Eska. Remember all those wondeful days 💖


----------



## GSDMomma2021

I'm very sorry for your loss. It is heartbreaking but when the time comes, it is an act of compassion to let your beautiful girl Rest In Peace.


----------



## Harris Hill GSD Farm

Sunsilver said:


> The day I've been dreading has finally come.
> 
> Up until now, Star has been doing fairly well. On the 14th, when Eska went to the vet to be spayed, she was most upset that she didn't get to go for a ride in the car. She was still eager to chase balls and squirrels, though she moved like she was drunk due to her weak hind legs. And I was cleaning up a LOT of poop in the house...
> 
> Shortly after that, she began to lose her appetite. I'd noticed changes in her eating habits - she would eat a small amount, wander away, then come back 3 or 4 times. Thinking she might be having trouble standing up, I raised the bowl, but that did not help. Then, she began to leave food in her bowl. I was concerned enough that I took her to the vet on Friday, and they did a blood draw, which showed a few values were a bit off, but nothing serious.
> 
> On Saturday, I decided to leave her outside while I finished mowing the lawn, which took about 45 minutes. When I came to let her back inside, she needed a lot of help to get up the stairs, and once inside, she wasn't able to walk. I'm thinking she might have tried to get up the stairs while I was mowing, fallen and tweaked her back, or maybe hurt her hind legs. I really don't know. And I'm trying not to feel guilty for leaving her outside. It was a gorgeous day, and not at all hot. And if this hadn't happened on Saturday, it would have been next week, or a month from now. I knew in my heart the end was coming.
> 
> So, 10:40 today we have that final appointment. It's been a wonderful 14 1/2 years, Star, ever since I brought you home as a mischievous 12 week old pup. Thank you for all the good times! 😢
> 
> My favourite picture of her:


So sorry for your loss.. 😢


----------



## Peter Maddalone

It’s one of the saddest things we have to do .
My deepest sympathy’s to you and your love ones .


----------



## CaliBoy

Sunsilver,
I hope and pray that these days are filled with the recollection of Star's life and the cherished memories she gave you. There is no rushing grief, but maybe the time to think about the fun times with Star, will bring some smiles of comfort while the tears flow.😔


----------



## sasande

Sunsilver & Eska
I am so sorry to read about you losing Star. Do know that you gave her a very long and loving life and made many good memories together. I also have the unfortunate "big hole in the house" feeling having recently lost my boy Klaus. They surely do not live as long as we would like and they do leave their paw prints forever on our hearts. If you don't mind, I'd like to share a poem that I read from a long time ago that rings so true. Author is unknown.

WAITING AT THE DOOR…..

I was just a pup when we first met,
I loved you from the start,
you picked me up and took me home
and placed me in your heart.
Good times we had together,
we shared all life could throw,
but years passed all too quickly,
my time has come to go.
I know how much you miss me,
I know your heart is sore,
I see the tears that fall when I’m not
Waiting at the Door.

You always did your best for me
your love was plain to see,
for even though it broke your heart
you set my spirit free.
So please be brave without me,
one day we’ll meet once more,
for when you’re called to Heaven.
I’ll be Waiting at the Door

RIP Star


----------



## RAGNARS MOMMA

Crying my eyes out here.


----------



## Laurie B

So very sorry for your loss. 💜


----------



## tc68

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## DogsRPeople2

Sunsilver said:


> The day I've been dreading has finally come.
> 
> Up until now, Star has been doing fairly well. On the 14th, when Eska went to the vet to be spayed, she was most upset that she didn't get to go for a ride in the car. She was still eager to chase balls and squirrels, though she moved like she was drunk due to her weak hind legs. And I was cleaning up a LOT of poop in the house...
> 
> Shortly after that, she began to lose her appetite. I'd noticed changes in her eating habits - she would eat a small amount, wander away, then come back 3 or 4 times. Thinking she might be having trouble standing up, I raised the bowl, but that did not help. Then, she began to leave food in her bowl. I was concerned enough that I took her to the vet on Friday, and they did a blood draw, which showed a few values were a bit off, but nothing serious.
> 
> On Saturday, I decided to leave her outside while I finished mowing the lawn, which took about 45 minutes. When I came to let her back inside, she needed a lot of help to get up the stairs, and once inside, she wasn't able to walk. I'm thinking she might have tried to get up the stairs while I was mowing, fallen and tweaked her back, or maybe hurt her hind legs. I really don't know. And I'm trying not to feel guilty for leaving her outside. It was a gorgeous day, and not at all hot. And if this hadn't happened on Saturday, it would have been next week, or a month from now. I knew in my heart the end was coming.
> 
> So, 10:40 today we have that final appointment. It's been a wonderful 14 1/2 years, Star, ever since I brought you home as a mischievous 12 week old pup. Thank you for all the good times! 😢
> 
> My favourite picture of her:


I’m so sorry about Star. She was so beautiful! Hugs. 💕


----------



## Sunsilver

Today I cleaned Eska's ears. And once I was done, I was thinking, "Oh, I'll have to do Star's ears now."

And then, I remembered, and lost it... 😭

It's been 14 years since I only had one dog, and at several points in those 14 years, I had three. It's a difficult adjustment. :'(


----------



## dogfaeries

I am so so sorry


----------



## Dunkirk

I'm so very sorry, we know how it feels. Not even chocolate helps....


----------



## chicagojosh

Sunsilver said:


> The day I've been dreading has finally come.
> 
> Up until now, Star has been doing fairly well. On the 14th, when Eska went to the vet to be spayed, she was most upset that she didn't get to go for a ride in the car. She was still eager to chase balls and squirrels, though she moved like she was drunk due to her weak hind legs. And I was cleaning up a LOT of poop in the house...
> 
> Shortly after that, she began to lose her appetite. I'd noticed changes in her eating habits - she would eat a small amount, wander away, then come back 3 or 4 times. Thinking she might be having trouble standing up, I raised the bowl, but that did not help. Then, she began to leave food in her bowl. I was concerned enough that I took her to the vet on Friday, and they did a blood draw, which showed a few values were a bit off, but nothing serious.
> 
> On Saturday, I decided to leave her outside while I finished mowing the lawn, which took about 45 minutes. When I came to let her back inside, she needed a lot of help to get up the stairs, and once inside, she wasn't able to walk. I'm thinking she might have tried to get up the stairs while I was mowing, fallen and tweaked her back, or maybe hurt her hind legs. I really don't know. And I'm trying not to feel guilty for leaving her outside. It was a gorgeous day, and not at all hot. And if this hadn't happened on Saturday, it would have been next week, or a month from now. I knew in my heart the end was coming.
> 
> So, 10:40 today we have that final appointment. It's been a wonderful 14 1/2 years, Star, ever since I brought you home as a mischievous 12 week old pup. Thank you for all the good times! 😢
> 
> My favourite picture of her:
> View attachment 575170


So sorry! Star was a gorgeous GSD!


----------



## Sunsilver

Oh my gosh! You actually hunted this thread up! 😮
Thank you, I appreciate that!

I still think about her all the time. I'm taking Eska and Black Jack (the cat) to the groomer's tomorrow to get their nails trimmed. Eska's getting a bath, too, as she's shedding like crazy. I very nearly entered 'Eska and Star' into my daytimer instead of Eska and B.J.!


----------

